# How to remove interior scratches- photos Inc



## swissrob (Oct 4, 2007)

Hi all,

I have these scratches on the glove box of a yaris and wondering what's the best way to reduce or remove them- I dont want to have a go without some advice first in case I make it worse !

Thanks for any tips!

photos reloaded.....


----------



## swissrob (Oct 4, 2007)

no one? :tumbleweed:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Only one image is showing for me mate.

I've used the The Great White Sponge before...

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_507157_langId_-1_categoryId_165609

Obviously depends how deep they are.


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Lucky you as i can't see any photos. 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Erase-All...re_Cleaning&hash=item231fa20c81#ht_1110wt_922

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/10-Pack-M...essories_SM&hash=item45f47a1849#ht_1840wt_986


----------



## DocIS200 (Oct 5, 2011)

I've used these quiet a lot lately and they are very good would recommend them to anyone


----------



## swissrob (Oct 4, 2007)

oh thats odd people cant see them, they appear fine here....

i have reloaded them to tiny pic so all should be ok now.

i have some of the white blocks but they are more for dirt marks etc rather than scratches, no?


----------



## Yakuza (Sep 15, 2011)

Check in asda, magic sponge- 4 sponges for £1


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

be really careful with magic sponges they are not 1/2 aggressive things so make sure you keep it light.


----------



## Azonto (Jul 22, 2012)

- hi guys, I signed up to the forum as this post was bugging me. I had a similar issue with scratches on plastic in a Prius. Using a heat gun on a gentle setting will soften the plastic enough to merge it back in again. Alternatively, a plastic repair kit or a new glove box lid


----------



## swissrob (Oct 4, 2007)

yep i also though about a heat gun to reduce them a bit.


----------



## EricPedro (Jun 10, 2012)

Azonto said:


> - hi guys, I signed up to the forum as this post was bugging me. I had a similar issue with scratches on plastic in a Prius. Using a heat gun on a gentle setting will soften the plastic enough to merge it back in again. Alternatively, a plastic repair kit or a new glove box lid


When you say to merge it in are you using any tool to do this merging, or does just the heating of the plastic suffice?


----------



## Azonto (Jul 22, 2012)

Just the heat by itself is enough. You could try making a scratch in a similar plastic object (of no value) to see the effects


----------



## EricPedro (Jun 10, 2012)

Azonto said:


> Just the heat by itself is enough. You could try making a scratch in a similar plastic object (of no value) to see the effects


Nice one, thanks, I'll give it a go.


----------

